# Have You Had Any Strange Occurrences With Your Devices?



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 21, 2022)

Sometimes it seems my devices have minds of their own. About two weeks ago, my Samsung tablet stopped recognizing my JBL Clip which I've been using to play music on for more than two years. The Clip is also paired with my Samsung phone. Now I don't recognize any of the devices my tablet shows that I can pair with. My phone still recognizes The Clip. I don't know how to correct that.

Same tablet also stopped saving appointments I entered on it and also stopped syncing what I entered on my phone. I wound up just using a different calendar on my phone, which is where I usually check anyway.

I use something called Smart Lock for my phone and tablet. They are supposed to keep me logged in when I'm at home or when I'm carrying my phone on my person. Sometimes the phone and tablet can be in the same location and the tablet will stay unlocked but the phone will not. Also Smart Lock doesn't work in different parts of the living area. 

About a year ago, I clicked on an app but another one opened (tablet). I tried it again, same thing. Once on my phone, I was leaving the hospital late after visiting my husband in the ICU.  My phone froze on this crazy looking screen and I couldn't access the Uber app. I was tired and getting ready to panic then I thought to turn the phone off for a few minutes. That worked.  Have you had any strange occurrences with any of your devices?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Feb 27, 2022)

There was that time when electrical gadgets stopped working, a movie was made “The Day The Earth Stood Still”


----------



## officerripley (Feb 27, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Sometimes it seems my devices have minds of their own. About two weeks ago, my Samsung tablet stopped recognizing my JBL Clip which I've been using to play music on for more than two years. The Clip is also paired with my Samsung phone. Now I don't recognize any of the devices my tablet shows that I can pair with. My phone still recognizes The Clip. I don't know how to correct that.
> 
> Same tablet also stopped saving appointments I entered on it and also stopped syncing what I entered on my phone. I wound up just using a different calendar on my phone, which is where I usually check anyway.
> 
> ...


More and more it seems like it's strange occurrences with all devices more often than not, sigh.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 3, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Sometimes it seems my devices have minds of their own. About two weeks ago, my Samsung tablet stopped recognizing my JBL Clip which I've been using to play music on for more than two years. The Clip is also paired with my Samsung phone. Now I don't recognize any of the devices my tablet shows that I can pair with. My phone still recognizes The Clip. I don't know how to correct that.
> 
> Same tablet also stopped saving appointments I entered on it and also stopped syncing what I entered on my phone. I wound up just using a different calendar on my phone, which is where I usually check anyway.
> 
> ...


Yes my android phone >is giving me loads of trouble to the point I feel I've been compromised. There is a whole team crew behind all this bs
I will reveal more as I go along. 
Just overwhelmed by it all.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 3, 2022)

The latest strange occurrence which I posted about in another thread yesterday: " I spent almost an hour on the phone with a Samsung representative because for two days, I couldn't get my tablet to unlock. Each time I entered my password, it would just go back to the "Swipe to unlock" screen. He tried four different things after the feature on the Find My Phone was supposed to enable unlocking, did not work. Finally the 4th method, holding down the volume and power button worked to shut it down. I was then able to login and unlock it. My tablet has this crazy feature where if it's already locked, I have to unlock it to power it down."  At least now I know how to fix it if it happens again.

Like you @Autumn72  I began to wonder if my tablet had been compromised somehow.  I did ask the tech what he thought may have caused it. He said possibly an update. I had just mentioned to my honorary daughter the night before that an update may actually be the cause when she asked me had I downloaded the latest update. I do keep current with the updates. The though of what happened with the tablet happening with my phone terrifies me...especially when I'm away from home.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 3, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva , as I was reading your first ...then your last post I was thinking: "software update + reboot was going to be the solution.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 3, 2022)

I have 2 Kindles and a laptop. The hubby uses one strictly for games. When someone sends me a message the little icon appears on his Kindle. Normally this wouldn't bother me. He is certainly welcome to read any of my messages. 

The problem is he can't see well enough to know who the little icon is from and calls me to let me know that I have a message. I have my own Kindle and laptop that tells me I have a message. I don't need a human, "you have a message" person calling from another room in the house to let me know..

My daughter who is very savvy about computers can't seem to eliminate the message going to the hubby's
 Kindle. 
She has blocked it from his Kindle but it keeps on popping up. I think it is out to get me.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2022)

Oh the team workers a sign towards over you.
Seems the updates and the jobs given to college graduates are Making a mess of things
Because they can.
And for more food for thought, it sure feels like Samsung needs your money, by making you BUY another phone because it just is not behaving.
I read that Samsung and _______( place whatever name into the blank ) want to get you to buy a new and better phone, that is how they make their money. Greedy, businesses are the new norm.
A advertisement  more of a info informing the public out here of the shenanigans that is on us android phone lovers as they see us, as in all things with FOOD, THE MEDS, HOSPITALS, NURSING takeovers,  not one will be fired and they are sure of the game big business is the norm. For the people 1775 has changed.      I will make my exit stage left for the time ....wears me out what they are doing to us.


----------

